# Plants At Petco



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok guys my lfs doesn't have crap for plants and I was thinking about running by petco or some other place on the way home and picking up a couple different things. Have you guys ever tried those plants that come in the tubes? The ones that are not in water but their roots are encased in some type of gel.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Most of the ones I've seen in tubes aren't even true aquatic plants, although I have seen some Echinodorus species in those sometimes


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

From what I heard petco sells alot of plants that arn't true awuatic plants that are often growm emmersed (above water) so when you submerge then you can expect die off before they regrow as a submersed varient.


----------

